# My vehicle to and in Mexico?



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

The first bit, I think, is easy, but please correct me if I'm wrong. A private vehicle can be taken into Mexico on an FM tourist paper and later, if one is converting that FM, within the country, to an FM3, that vehicle will be legal and will remain legal for as long as the FM3 is legal.

Just a thought ......... I suppose those whose job it is, at a border, are most accustomed to processing vehicles coming from the north and with U.S. or Canadian licence plates. Our vehicle would be coming via Guatemala and has Middle Eastern licence plates, but I guess that shouldn't cause any difficulty (should it?).

There is, however, one issue, and it is one that is highly relevant to the whole matter of travelling from country to country, and eventually Mexico, with a vehicle registered in this part of the world. I have two documents which prove (or indicate) my ownership of the vehicle: the original dealer's invoice (new vehicle, year 2005, bought in 2006) and the vehicle licence. The latter is a piece of plastic, replaced annually at the local police HQ on production of (the fee and) proof of insurance, and in Arabic except for the numbers showing engine size, number of seats, licence plate number and period of validity. For example, the dates "2009/12/20" (should actually be "2009/12/19", I think) and "2008/12/20" are shown, but unless one reads Arabic, one doesn't know (but infers) what they refer to. Without this up-to-date bit of plastic, I would be driving an unlicenced vehicle with ownership (except for the invoive mentioned above) unproven, and so it does appear that I shall have to get my new bit of plastic, the licence, each December for as long as the vehicle has life, and do this via a local friend who will renew the insurance and go to the police station on my behalf.

So, my questions are as follows: *1*. How do you think it might be, when arriving in and driving around Mexico, in terms of having a vehicle with licence plates from an Arab country and a vehicle licence document as described above? It is my belief that I would be _entirely legal in terms of international agreements and regulations_, but while that is one thing, on-the-ground reality could be another. 

*2*. Would it be permissible, feasible, or a reasonable or wise thing to do, to "nationalise" the vehicle, changing the plates to Mexican ones? 

By the way, in case it's relevant, I have spent seven years in Mexico, so have some feel and awareness of how things were/are there. I had a motorbike for some of the time and sometimes drove a car.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think that you have everything correct except for the possibility of 'nationalizing' the vehicle. Unless it was manufactured in the USA, Mexico or Canada (NAFTA Countries), it would be very difficult and expensive. The vehicle must be removed from Mexico whenever you fail to maintain valid immigration status.
As for the Arabic registration, it might be wise to get a notarized Spanish translation done before you enter Mexico. You wouldn't want to confuse anyone at the border; their easy solution would be to turn you away. Otherwise, your documents seem appropriate.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Honestly, I'd try to talk to the Mexican embassy or consulate and and see what the deal will be. Keep in mind that in the U.S., many consulates there near the border handle the vehicle importation permits (that's not common though). I wouldn't even attempt to try to cross with the paperwork as you have it right now. They're not flexible from my friend's and family's experience in terms of paperwork.

Generally, they ask at the border for your vehicle title, it's a paper showing ownership of the vehicle, your passport and an international credit card (meaning one not issued in Mexico).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If coming from the USA or Canada, many folks actually get their automobile permit online and via the mail. It might be possible to do that from elsewhere. Here's the site to explore if it is accessible from your location:

https://www.banjercito.com.mx/iitv/sitio/ht...americano_1.php


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

I have come across the following information:

If you are the owner of the vehicle, you will need a document that certifies legal ownership of the vehicle -- one of the following options: 
• Vehicle title 
• Valid vehicle registration certificate 
• Invoice 
• Notarized permission to take the vehicle outside of the country from the leasing company or the financing institution (if the vehicle is not paid off). 

Some countries - Canada is one, I heard - don't issue vehicle title. I have the second and third in the above list. RVGRINGO has suggested getting a notarized Spanish translation of the registration cerificate (the bit of plastic, in my case).

_I wouldn't even attempt to try to cross with the paperwork as you have it right now, _you say, Rodrigo 84. Are you saying this because my document (plastic) is in Arabic or do you perceive some other difficulty?

I would be able to get an English translation of the doc from the local Automobile Club and I could ask the Mexican Embassy their view on the matter of the licence, and its being in Arabic, and ask them to provide a translation.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

popotla said:


> I have come across the following information:
> 
> If you are the owner of the vehicle, you will need a document that certifies legal ownership of the vehicle -- one of the following options:
> • Vehicle title
> ...


My cousin and I dealt with the banjercito personally in the case of my cousin's vehicle and he had a difficult time, despite having all his paperwork (he had the title, passport, FM3, credit card, etc.) because he needed to get a new sticker every year (this was for insurance and also to avoid some police issues in Mexico City). Eventually, the banjercito got their head on straight and issued the infamous Article 106 ruling that says as long as your immigration is up to date, your vehicle is up to date. But I can tell you, we called several different people and got different answers from banjercito and even the Tax Secretary.

Putting myself in your situation, I'd 100% plead with you to go the Mexican embassy and bring this issue to them. Keep in mind, it also might take some time to get the answer, but a ruling issued by the embassy would help.

My personal conviction here is that the paperwork you have will not suffice. 1. Because it is in Arabic (but I think a translation could help, but I'd recommend going through the embassy), 2. that paperwork might suffice, but you might have to go to your country's own embassy (see what the Mexican embassy says) and get something notarized to indicate that this is the only paperwork that is issued for a vehicle in your country.

I'd also ask are you thinking of bringing this vehicle to Mexico City by chance?


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the above advice, Rodrigo 84 and others.

I think I'd rather not take the vehicle to Mexico City, but am not fully certain.

Why do you ask, may I ask?


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

popotla said:


> Thanks for the above advice, Rodrigo 84 and others.
> 
> I think I'd rather not take the vehicle to Mexico City, but am not fully certain.
> 
> Why do you ask, may I ask?




There is one point that nobody has raised but maybe you have already considered it. Is it financially worth it to ship a vehicle such a distance and do you have a model that can be serviced in Mexico? If it is not a model sold here, you could be waiting a long time for parts to arrive should they be needed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good question! I was assuming that the vehicle was already in Guatemala. If not, it would have to be something very special to bother shipping from the Middle East. The age of the vehicle is also a consideration, especially if considering Mexico City, with its severe restrictions on when you can and cannot drive certain vehicles; a true nightmare of antipollution laws.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah yes, without a doubt the most restrictive anti-pollution program for vehicles on the planet, and affects foreign-plated vehicles whether you like it or not,

Hoy No Circula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's why I asked about Mexico City.


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

Our plan is not to ship the vehicle from the middle East to Mexico, which wouldn't make sense, but to drive it there: from here to Europe, then ship to Argentina, then ship from Ecuador(?) to Panama, with Mexico the final destination. We wish to do the road trip for its own sake, not merely as a way of getting the vehicle to Mexico.

This brings me to the matter of spares and servicing, mentioned above, which we've looked at carefully. The vehicle is a Landrover Defender, and while there are Landrover dealers in el D.F., Guadalajara, Leon, Monterrey, Merida (and elsewhere, I can't remember), they do not sell the Defender model and spares are likely to be costly (and perhaps difficult) to obtain. They can be shipped from Britain, original home of the LR, and from the US, possibly. There's a Landrover outfit in Belize which has provided spares to people in Mexico with Defenders, and the Mexican Navy uses them, I believe. (They must get their spares from somewhere.) However, compared to owning a Toyota, say, or perhaps a Ford, with spares _en cada esquina_, so to speak, the potential hassle is enormous.

There's also the fact that on Mexican roads a Landrover Defender with Omani plates is not exactly inconspicuous; one is bound to wonder about the kind of attention it might attract. Also, locally, in the town we decided to live in, such a vehicle-so it seems to us-would be a kind of constant advisory as to our whereabouts and movements.

This apart, there's the fact that we are interested in applying for FM2's and that in any case, after five years of that, we'd have to take the vehicle out of Mexico if applying for _inmigrado_ status.

All this suggests a lot of potential bother and definite expense in what we're planning, but because we want to do the road trip and vehicle preparation and planning is already well under way, it is bother and expense we are willing to suffer. Thus our intention is to go ahead, taking necessary precautions as regards the vehicle paperwork (some of these suggested in this thread) and spares, etc., and when we reach Mexico, God willing, take some time to decide where to settle and then ship the Landrover to Europe and sell it. The road journey from here to that point, and having a vehicle in Mexico for a number of months, perhaps, or a year, should make it all worth it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is an impressive trip plan, Popotla, and sounds like a lot of fun. If you get the 'importada temporal' for your vehicle, it may remain in Mexico as long as your immigration status is valid, or until you become 'inmigrado' or naturalized. Since you are willing to spend quite a bit on shipping the Land Rover back to Europe to sell, you might possibly be able to permanently import it into Mexico and you will have a lot of time to investigate that while you are on FM2 status for five years. It is complicated, expensive and a true hassle; requiring a lawyer and the cooperation of customs and/or a customs agent, but would surely not cost as much as shipping to Europe and selling at a loss. As you say, parts can be imported if needed and, in fact, those for your vehicle may be common to other models available in Mexico.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, I know the Land Rover dealership nearby here in D.F. in Santa Fe and indeed the Defender was never officially sold here, but there was and still is a group that imports rare, expensive vehicles, :: MULSANNE, Luxury, Sports, Classic & Race Car Brokers ::

In fact, I saw a Defender being sold on there just now, :: MULSANNE, Luxury, Sports, Classic & Race Car Brokers ::

They're actually right down the street from the particular Land Rover dealership I mentioned.

I remember a few years ago when my cousin was here, they mentioned they would be able to get parts for vehicles and had done so in the past (I mean they sell really high end stuff as you can tell).


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

In Mexico you can have any vehicle you want imported BUT depending on it's classification, the tariffs to do so might be more than 100% of the value of the vehicle, check with a custom's broker to be sure. It's all depending on the VIN number. Otherwise, your car must be 10 years old or more.
If you get an FM2 or FM3, you can have a new vehicle and will be legal while your documents remain valid or after 5 years on an FM2 when you can apply for citizenship. Your car's plates don't matter as long as you have ownership papers. Dept. of Immigration will see to this once you get your FM2's and your car will be under this once it reaches the border. Be advised that the southern border is different from the northern one (being slower and might be a little more difficult), but they've seen it all and I'm sure you will be able to get it done if your FM2 is in place when you arrive.
Good point about maintenance and parts on the car, I live in Merida now (pretty affluent area) and there are many Land Rovers here, but this isn't the case in other areas and might be a problem if you have a breakdown in the middle of nowhere. Roads aren't bad, but you might be subjected to many searches, going into cities and upon leaving, due to the many roadblocks set up by the army and federal police (searching for arms and drugs) so a lot of patience is key. Don't know where you plan to settle in Mexico, but good luck on your great journey...


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, and thanks for further observations/suggestions.

RVGRINGO, you've noted that _Since you are willing to spend quite a bit on shipping the Land Rover back to Europe to sell, you might possibly be able to permanently import it into Mexico and you will have a lot of time to investigate that while you are on FM2 status for five years. It is complicated, expensive and a true hassle; requiring a lawyer and the cooperation of customs and/or a customs agent, but would surely not cost as much as shipping to Europe and selling at a loss. _

This is very interesting. Up to now, however, I've been proceeding on the assumption that if an FM2 is converted to _inmigrado_, a foreign-plated vehicle cannot be kept in the country.

Ah, but what you're saying is that if the above were done, it wouldn't be a foreign-plated vehicle. The same vehicle, obviously, but no longer one with foreign plates.

You say "might possibly be able to permanently import it into Mexico", so you seem to be saying that nobody knows the answer for sure. Or do you know someone who's done it?

Quinta, I've sent you a p m.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

I know quite a few people who have "imported" vehicles or simply transferred one under an Fm document to another expat also holding an FM document so there were no changes, while the imported vehicles had to undergo a process, via a custom's broker and the attorney who obtained the FM paperwork; but another friend got all this done via the Immigration Dept. and the custom's office at the port and didn't use an attorney- so there is more than one way to go about things. Immigration can tell you about the Fm paperwork and including the vehicle on yours. Be prepared to have all the backup documentation needed (such as income especially) and you should not have a problem.
Importing vehicles is a more complicated matter and depends on the climate of the programs at the time you decide to bring the vehicle in. Talk to a reputable custom broker, he can tell you as it's different for each make and model, only then will you be able to decide if this will work for you. If you can't import it you might be able to sell it to another expat who has an FM document and they would then just transfer it over, leaving you free to buy a Mexican vehicle (might be simpler and cheaper too)-
Lots of paperwork..... Welcome to Mexico!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you wish to sell your foreign plated vehicle to another expat with similar immigration status, you may not do that in Mexico. You must remove the vehicle from Mexico, or to a port area. In the case of the Land Rover being discussed, that is not a practical alternative because it is not titled in the USA, for example, making a trip to Texas an option for the sale and re-registration by the new owner.
Immigration is not involved with the importation of vehicles. That is a function of customs and bancercito for the financial bond and fees. 
Currently, people are having difficulty with the rapidly changing 'rules' and confusion on the part of the customs brokers. Mexico is attempting to eliminate older, polluting vehicles by instituting pollution inspection and by restricting the importation of older vehicles. That said, there are, of course, collectors who import antique vehicles. In Mexico, one may usually accomplish the goal with sufficient patience and money for a good lawyer.
Yes, once you are 'inmigrado' or naturalized as a citizen, you may no longer keep or drive a foreign plated vehicle. So, if that is your intention, you will have to solve the vehicle problem during your five years on an FM2.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

*Foreign Vehicles in Mexico-*

Yucatan ports (Progreso, where Banjercito and Customs are and others on the peninsula) where imports are regularly brought in and documents updated. Many expats that live here have and continue to transfer vehicles between FM holding individuals all the time, and I have personally been witness to not less than 4 of these transactions late last year (and 2 of the foreign vehicles had expired plates in the US and therefore no current documents except those under the FM's) and yes, this happened IN Mexico. Both parties went to Progreso, spoke to the officials there and vehicles were traded, these are now in compliance yet could not be taken back out of the country anymore. Two of the vehicles were from the US, one from Canada and another came from Belize.
We all saw that it was easier than originally thought and the vehicles are now legal. It wasn't that expensive either and they were late model cars (2002 to 2006).
At least that has been the experience here and I would not care to even submit any guesses as to what the procedure could be say, in Veracruz, Mazatlan, La Paz (which is also a duty free zone) or any other port, but I'm sure you can go talk to the customs people there and get current information. Everyone's FM's where current too.




RVGRINGO said:


> If you wish to sell your foreign plated vehicle to another expat with similar immigration status, you may not do that in Mexico. You must remove the vehicle from Mexico. In the case of the Land Rover being discussed, that is not a practical alternative because it is not titled in the USA, for example, making a trip to Texas an option for the sale and re-registration by the new owner.
> Immigration is not involved with the importation of vehicles. That is a function of customs and bancercito for the financial bond and fees.
> Currently, people are having difficulty with the rapidly changing 'rules' and confusion on the part of the customs brokers. Mexico is attempting to eliminate older, polluting vehicles by instituting pollution inspection and by restricting the importation of older vehicles. That said, there are, of course, collectors who import antique vehicles. In Mexico, one may usually accomplish the goal with sufficient patience and money for a good lawyer.
> Yes, once you are 'inmigrado' or naturalized as a citizen, you may no longer keep or drive a foreign plated vehicle. So, if that is your intention, you will have to solve the vehicle problem during your five years on an FM2.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, that can be done at a port area. However, it seems to create a problem that you have recognised: The vehicles cannot be removed from Mexico because they have no foreign registration. The complication arises when one wishes to drive out of Mexico and also the fact that the foreign vehicle on an FM document must eventually leave Mexico and cannot be sold in Mexico without being nationalized, the original topic of this thread; not the transaction at a port between two expats. That can be done and they can each solve the problem of registration after the fact.


----------



## carolina00789 (Sep 2, 2009)

What nationality are YOU? That will affect things too. Terrorism and Arabic countries go hand in hand so you're bound to have difficulies and Mexican authorities don't fool around. No one is going to accept any document written in Arabic. There are gun-toting soldiers at border crossings. You'll have to get all your ducks in a row BEFORE you hit the border. I would go straight to the Mexican consulate in your place of residence, take what you have and do what they say. Don't try to second guess everything beforehand and at a distance and don't just show up at the border and expect to get it handled there. I have driven from Guatemala to Mexico myself. If I were you I'd sell the car and buy another one when you get to Mexico.


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, Carolina. I am British.


----------

